# IUI Diet/Exercise/Reflexology



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi

I am due to have first IUI basting done this coming Wednesday I believe.  I have had loads of conflicting advice about what I should and should not do in the 2ww and would really appreciate some answers if at all possible pls because I am getting a bit confused and want to do everything right;

1.  Should I eat and drink anything special to assist implantation and any possible embreyos?  Or as I normally eat and drink, obviously avoiding obvious things not advised with pregnancy, ie alcohol and shell-fish etc?

2.  I've heard lots of info about not having hot baths?

3.  Can I exercise as normal, ie very moderate cardio gym work, walking and swimming?  If swimming is not advised after basting, at what point might it be ok to resume?

4.  Would reflexology be advised in the 2ww and in early pregnancy?  I am due an appointment in my 2ww.

Hope you can give me some advice.  Thanks.

Confused of FF!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Dear Confused!
Advise i have received is as follows...

1.  Should I eat and drink anything special to assist implantation and any possible embreyos?  Or as I normally eat and drink, obviously avoiding obvious things not advised with pregnancy, ie alcohol and shell-fish etc?

Eat warming easy to digest foods but eat what you fancy, lots of fruit veg, fish, chicken etc. Balanced protein and carbrs with nutiritious fruit and veg.

2.  I've heard lots of info about not having hot baths?

Warm baths Not hot!

3.  Can I exercise as normal, ie very moderate cardio gym work, walking and swimming?  If swimming is not advised after basting, at what point might it be ok to resume?

Swimming, walking running, gentle yoga (not the ashtanga kind!).

4.  Would reflexology be advised in the 2ww and in early pregnancy?  I am due an appointment in my 2ww.

I am using Reflex in 2weeks before as extra stiming. Personally I feel it best to avoid during 2ww as don't want to nudge anything outta line!

Good luck and try and relax, forget about it as much as poss.

Charlie xx


----------

